# NOS Prewar Schwinn Feather Chainguard Backing Plate



## Mike Rosseau (Jan 11, 2022)

Shipping to U.S. $4.00.


----------



## Lookn4bikes (Jan 11, 2022)

15.00


----------



## Mike Rosseau (Jan 11, 2022)

No deal.


----------



## ninolecoast (Jan 12, 2022)

20


----------



## IngoMike (Jan 12, 2022)

$27.50.....I could really use this for my '42 Cycle Truck.....the guard is currently wired on and sloppy.....


----------



## IngoMike (Jan 14, 2022)

There should be a DOND rule that if the seller does not reply to a bid within 24 hours = No Deal! Especially when the seller is on site!
I withdraw my bid.....


----------

